# NEW update- Accept the next ride, during the current ride / Reducing Downtime to Increase Trips



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

*Reducing Downtime to Increase Trips*










*Why the change?*
This update to trip requests is expected to drastically lower ETAs for riders and partners alike. Riders will enjoy quicker pickups, increasing ratings, and partners won't have to drive as far to their pick-ups.

*How do I start getting requests before my trip is over?*
As long as you or the rider has entered the destination into the Uber app, we will automatically look for requests near your rider's dropoff location.

*What if my current rider wants to make multiple stops?*
If the rider has already entered their destination upon request, kindly confirm with them if it is their final destination. If not, you may change the destination in the Uber app to the final destination so you are less likely to receive your next request too early.

*Is this uberPOOL?*
No. The two riders will never be in your vehicle at the same time.

*Will the next rider know that I'm on my way to them?*
Yes. The next rider will see a pop-up in their app stating that the closest vehicle for them is completing another trip nearby, and we will also show the first drop-off point on the map for clarification.

*Can I opt-out of receiving requests like this?*
At this time we are unable to opt-out partners individually from this change.

*Why can't I see the next rider's information before accepting my next trip?*
You will be able to see this information after the next Uber Partner app update in the coming weeks.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Was this emailed to you?


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

I just answered my own Q, it's in my inbox as well. Would love some feedback from those already doing it.


----------



## UberYYC (Oct 29, 2015)

Haven't seen that here yet. Must be testing it in certain areas.


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

That means UberPool is coming soon


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

It's not, UberPool, it's a ride request located next to your first passengers drop off location. It's an app. feature that helps to keep you busy and increase your overall revenue.


----------



## Peachfuzz (Oct 26, 2015)

I know this is going to be a stupid question, but I'm new. How do you refuse an incoming trip? If I need to stop picking up rides because of other commitments I don't want to get another rider before I have an opportunity to log off


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Not a stupid question at all. It appears that we would have to ignore the other ping/s and take a hit to the acceptance rating. Not at all a fair solution for the driver. It removes that one element of control we had left. I'll be very interested in feedback regarding this. Maybe that 2nd ping will not come as often as we think, but then, there's Murphys Law...

The other issue I see is airport drop offs. Uber's communications regarding airport pickups is ambiguous at best so many drivers, including myself, choose not to do so, as advised by Uber. Now with this feature, you are almost guaranteed an airport ping if that's your drop off destination. Ignoring those pings can be detrimental since they can come one after the other. What a mess waiting to happen.


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

Horsebm said:


> It's not, UberPool, it's a ride request located next to your first passengers drop off location. It's an app. feature that helps to keep you busy and increase your overall revenue.


Well, I did not say it is UberPool, I said UberPool is going to come after this. That's how they introduced UberPool here in DC. First they introduced this "feature that helps you keep busy and increase your overall revenue" and 2-3 weeks later UberPool which has identical appearance when ping comes in. This "amazing feature" that will help you make tons of cash is in fact useless in real life. Because you never get the second ping while you are finishing the first ride simply because there are too many drivers almost everywhere you go. You might get such ping occasionally if you are out in the suburbs and there is no driver around, but the chances are slim. So don't get too excited and believe everything that is said to you.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Nuke said:


> Because you never get the second ping while you are finishing the first ride simply because there are too many drivers almost everywhere you go. You might get such ping occasionally if you are out in the suburbs and there is no driver around, but the chances are slim.


Good feedback. If it does happen more in the burbs than city then I can see the benefit. Hope you're wrong on the uberpool tho.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Nuke said:


> Well, I did not say it is UberPool, I said UberPool is going to come after this. That's how they introduced UberPool here in DC. First they introduced this "feature that helps you keep busy and increase your overall revenue" and 2-3 weeks later UberPool which has identical appearance when ping comes in. This "amazing feature" that will help you make tons of cash is in fact useless in real life. Because you never get the second ping while you are finishing the first ride simply because there are too many drivers almost everywhere you go. You might get such ping occasionally if you are out in the suburbs and there is no driver around, but the chances are slim. So don't get too excited and believe everything that is said to you.


I am not expecting this to be the, "cash cow" feature, I was only stating the fact that this feature can increase your overall revenue and potentially reduce your down time. As to my level of excitement, any feature that has the potential to increase my revenue, excites me, as I have used and benefited from this feature, in my area. As far as believing everything that is spoken to me, I think not, I'm to old and wise for that. Only fools make that assumption.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, if Atl really rolled out I had zero action yesterday and today...not even for an airport and several train station dropoffs today.


----------

